# Remote Code For Symphonic TV/VCR Combo



## mikemorin (Jan 15, 2006)

Tried the auto search for the right tv code didnt shut the tv off, also read book on symphonics tried those nothing worked...any ideas or codes i could try???

thanks
mike


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Probably not. Dish remotes only have the codes that came built in, with no provision to add new ones. Also, combo sets were not usually in on that.

If you really want to use just one remote - go buy yourself a good "learning" remote and program it with both your Dish control codes and the TV/VCR codes.


----------

